# What does the word performance mean?



## Jaws

I have just been having a discussion about the meaning of the word performance. Can you do a performance if there is no one watching/ listening?


----------



## Ukko

Jaws said:


> I have just been having a discussion about the meaning of the word performance. Can you do a performance if there is no one watching/ listening?


Is it solo? Is it being recorded?


----------



## Abracadabra

I've often heard it said that even music performed for your own pleasure is worthy of playing.

So evidently it's possible to 'perform' for yourself. 

I've also heard many musicians say, "I never practice, I only perform". Meaning that even when they "practice" they play as if it is a "performance". So in that sense, the only other distinction that would be left is to decide whether it qualifies as a "performance" if no one was listening but the performer him or herself. 

That would then become an argument of semantics I would think. Are those kinds of arguments even worth bothering with?


----------



## Ukko

Abracadabra said:


> I've often heard it said that even music performed for your own pleasure is worthy of playing.
> 
> So evidently it's possible to 'perform' for yourself.
> 
> I've also heard many musicians say, "I never practice, I only perform". Meaning that even when they "practice" they play as if it is a "performance". So in that sense, the only other distinction that would be left is to decide whether it qualifies as a "performance" if no one was listening but the performer him or herself.
> 
> That would then become an argument of semantics I would think. Are those kinds of arguments even worth bothering with?


If they bring out your clarification, yes.


----------



## Jaws

*Clarification is useful*



Hilltroll72 said:


> If they bring out your clarification, yes.


The clarification is useful especially as some people seem to think that in order to perform, it has to be in front of someone. The definition of performance as performing in front of people was used by a music department of a university in west London. Perhaps they should pay more attention to what they say to students?


----------

